# Two Separate tracks & DCC Power Cab



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a NCE Power Cab and my layout is N-guage with Kato track. I have two separate (for the time being) layouts without any reverse loops (for the time being). What do I need to operate trains on both layouts at the same time? I tried but the Power Cab screen kept going off and on. Fortunately there is no apparent damage to the Power Cab.

Do I need some kind of selector between the wiring and the Power Cab Terminal?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

you should be able to just wire them both up and they should both work. Now if you have a cross over between the 2 then you have to make sure there are no shorts and that both loops have the same rail to the same wire. If you have a loop that feeds back to the same track as the train enters on (looks like a teardrop) that will cause a short. 

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not an expert but I see no reason why that can't be done. Usually when the red light goes out on the control panel there is some kind of short. 

Many people use bus lines to feed power to distant sections of track. I would try to run 2 sets of wires out of back of the control panes one set to each track. I am working on a shelf layout with 2 main lines around the shelf. My plan is to run 2 sets of wires from the control panel 1 for each track and solder the track connections. My setup will have turnouts to connect the 2 main lines though.
-Art


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen. In the short term my problem has been solved. For the inner track I had four feeds. I disconnected all but one and was able to operate locomotives on both tracks. I am using Kato's wire system and I don't think it's possible to have the wires crossed although I'm not sure. I think photos or a drawing might help. I will get to that.
For now my grand-child and I can run them both.


----------

